# [SOLVED] TTY login failed (kann Passwort nicht eingeben)

## ABoeyer

Hilfe,

ich kann mich ï¿½ber die console nicht mehr einloggen.

Ich werde aufgefordert, den usernamen einzugeben. Das mache ich auch und drï¿½cke return.

Der cursor springt in die nï¿½chste zeile, aber die passwort abfage kommt nicht

Was muss ich machen?Last edited by ABoeyer on Thu Jun 07, 2007 8:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## blu3bird

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-527109.html#3803598

----------

## ABoeyer

Danke für die Antwort.

emerge -C pam-login geht nicht, es gibt das emerge package nicht mehr.

Aber folgendes hat das problem gelöst:

emerge shadow

HURRRRAAAAAAAAA

----------

## flammenflitzer

Dann auf gelöst setzten.

----------

## ABoeyer

Wie setzt man einen Beitrag auf gelÃ¶st?

----------

## SinoTech

 *ABoeyer wrote:*   

> Wie setzt man einen Beitrag auf gelÃ¶st?

 

Den ersten Beitrag editieren und ein "[SOLVED]" (oder ähnliches) vor den Titel schreiben.

Grund: Wenn jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat, kann er  schon bei der Suche anhand der Titel der einzelnen Topics erkennen wo er eine Lösung finden wird.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## ABoeyer

Danke

----------

